# Retired Greyhounds



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Have any of you ever recued a greyhound or owned a greyhound?

Can you let them off the lead?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have met some lovely Greyhounds that have been off-lead on the park before. Not all Greyhounds are killers of cats, small dogs, etc.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 4 Greyhounds & i can only trust 2 of them off the lead. I also work for a Greyhound kennel & we are also a re-homing kennel. Many go out to homes & the new owners let them off the lead. I would always advise that if you did let them off, please put a box muzzle on them (plastic muzzle that any good homing kennel should supply you with). They are so quick that it would only take a split second for them to see something & they'd be gone :gasp:. The 2 i let off are always muzzled, just in case they decide something is worth chasing. At least with a muzzle on they can't do as much damage. Greyhounds make such wonderful pets, i just wish more people would take them on as they aren't a demanding breed which requires a lot of attention (they are happy to sleep 23 hours a day). If you want any help or advice on Greyhounds then please feel free to PM me :2thumb:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes I've kept them, and some with time are able to be let off the lead, but it's not always the case, and even with the well trained I would always say it's best to let them off in an enclosed area (eg fenced field) just to be safe. Being sighthounds, anything can set off their chasing instinct, from playing with another dog to a crisp packet in the breeze, and some will just keep going.

They're well worth it though - IMO the best dogs (dont tell Blu).


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

The first time I let my rescue greyhound off the lead I thought I was in an enclosed space that he couldn't escape....
I was wrong :gasp:
He went through a barbed wire fence, through a hedge, over a stream, through another hedge, through another barbed wire fence THEN through an electric fence...straight into a feild of sheep..... Before I even had a chance to react :gasp::gasp::gasp:
I nearly peed myself.
FORTUNATELY he only had a sniff of the hedgerow and wasn't interested in the sheep, but he point blank refused to come back to me. 
I tried calling nicely, shaking the treat box to screaming hysterically all to no avail.
He eventually came back (after I had scrambled through the fence/bush/stream/bush/fence/fence) but only once my lurcher started barking at him. 
A year on and he can be let off the lead in a FULLY enclosed feild (by this I mean that it is surrounded by high strong metal fencing with no gaps. there are two gates, I stand guard by one and my OH by the other). He's fine with other dogs (But I don't trust him with anything smaller than our lurcher as he was attacked by a jack russell last summer and I don't know how he will react to one if he encounters another small dog)
On the lead I don't muzzle him, I am 100% confident I can control him and he is good as gold on the lead too. Also, even when the jack russell attacked him (the jackie had it's whole head in frisbies mouth as it attacked frisbies lolling tongue) the jack walked away totally unscathed (Poor friz had bites in his tongue and on his throat though  )
Frisby is silly soft with my own cats (of which there are currently 5) and i could bring a strange cat into the house and he would be fine. However, he half heartedly chases them out of the garden and I definately wouldn't trust him with ANY cat off my property.
Kids wise I trust him implicitly with ANY child, he would never hurt one on purpose unless he was asleep and a small child started bothering him- My kids are too big for that but IF i had anymore I would gate the kitchen off for him to have a child free retreat to sleep in. Another issue is his size, he seems to think he's a lapdog LOL. But I wouldn't leave him unattended anyway and out and about, on or off the lead I trust him. As I said, we guard the gates to the feild so if any other dogs or kids come in we just politely ask them to wait while we grab Friz. His recall is 100% perfect these days but only because we control his environment. I am sure that if he was presented with an opportunity such as on the first time he was let off lead, he would do the same again. (Squeeky bum moment for sure.)

Honestly, I don't believe he is a danger to any other cat or dog, but realistically I try to take as few risks as possible.

Lurcher goes off the lead though, she's very small (for a lurcher- i think we were lied to with regards to her parentage when we got her as a pup, we were told she was a greyhound x blue merle but i think it's closer to mum- greyhound x collie dad- collie) she's about the size of a springer. She's very submissive to other dogs (stop drop and roll) and not fast enough to catch a cat, not that she tries. She always comes back when called and really hates being on the lead.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a lady who has a retired greyhound, about 5/6 years old I think, and she is a complete pain in the wotsits, not helped by her owner, though.

The lady is elderly and cannot walk particularly well and she walks the dog off the lead. The dog, Millie, is liable to run off at a moment's notice and has been known to cross busy main roads, her recall is poor and her owner will not shout after her, either. Other people have to try and catch the dog as this woman can't run.

Also, the local park has lots of squirrels and this dog has chased, caught and killed several, because the owner will not muzzle her. It has been mentioned to her on many occasions that she should muzzle her dog because we don't know if she would go after a cat if she spotted one but she won't be told.:bash:

I think with a responsible owner, though, greyhounds are lovely!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> I know a lady who has a retired greyhound, about 5/6 years old I think, and she is a complete pain in the wotsits, not helped by her owner, though.
> 
> The lady is elderly and cannot walk particularly well and she walks the dog off the lead. The dog, Millie, is liable to run off at a moment's notice and has been known to cross busy main roads, her recall is poor and her owner will not shout after her, either. Other people have to try and catch the dog as this woman can't run.
> 
> ...



It is people like this that we try to avoid homing them too :bash:. When we re-home we try to suit the Dog to the people. We will let the people take a couple we feel suitable out for a walk so they can see how they are etc.. If the Family has a Cat then we try to home one that isn't too bothered by Cats (don't get too many of them in). Had a lovely couple come on Sunday looking for a Greyhound, they took 3 out for a walk & then decided that they would take 2 of them home (luckily it was the 2 that were kenneled together so were happy together anyway :2thumb.

Yes like you say, in the right hands of a responsible owner, Greyhounds make such wonderful pets :no1:.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I think she got her's from a rescue place in Somerset, same place she got her last one from. Obviously, they have less scruples than others!!!:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thought about informing the rescue? Bit unfair to label them as irresponsible when they might not even know she's doing this!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two delightful retired greyhounds, they are the light of my life, can only trust one of the lead, she's extremely calm, isn't bothered by other dogs, and doesn't have a strong chase instinct, infact today she just stood and watched a yorkshire terrier running about on the other side of the park and thought na, can't be bothered and carried on mooching about. My other one bless his gorgeous heart is still keen so I don't let him off where I know there will be other dogs/animals about, as he would be off!

I agree with corny girl and to muzzle them if you're unsure of their behaviour. My boy get's muzzled much more than my girly does, due to his other breed unpredictability (but we are working on that  )


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I have two delightful retired greyhounds, they are the light of my life, can only trust one of the lead, she's extremely calm, isn't bothered by other dogs, and doesn't have a strong chase instinct, infact today she just stood and watched a yorkshire terrier running about on the other side of the park and thought na, can't be bothered and carried on mooching about. My other one bless his gorgeous heart is still keen so I don't let him off where I know there will be other dogs/animals about, as he would be off!
> 
> I agree with corny girl and to muzzle them if you're unsure of their behaviour. My boy get's muzzled much more than my girly does, due to his other breed unpredictability (but we are working on that  )



But your 2 are just such adorable Hounds :flrt::flrt::flrt:. Then again i might be just a little biased seeing as i looked after them at the kennels & they were 2 of my favourites:lol2:. But yes, if you don't know how they are going to react around other Dogs always muzzle them until you know. All mine were muzzled when we first got them home, at least until i knew what they were like. The only ones now that wear muzzles are the 2 Bitches i can let off (only muzzled while off the lead). Even my Dog isn't muzzled now, if a Dog attacks him while he's on a lead i want him to at least be able to defend himself (after all he's the one on a lead & deemed under control :2thumb.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

My family had 2 rescued greyhounds from racing never trust them off the lead as they did go for anything like a cat or small dog they escaped the garden as well if they were still here i''d be happy to photo them but they aren't lovely dogs though.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I know you're biased (and rightly so) lol, they are adorable gorgeous lazy lumps of wonderful ness lol.

I recommend greyhounds to anyone looking for a dog! and yes they really do sleep 23 hrs a day! 

but as with every dog, you've got to find the one that's right for you. As i've got young kids, I made sure we adopted ones that would suit and we certainly haven't regretted it for a second! (i'd have more if I could) xxx

the rehoming centres are fantasic at their jobs, and do everything they can to match you with the right dog, after all they want them to go to their forever sofas


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had two greyhounds here. One was a long term racer retired due to injury who could not be trusted offlead and had a very high prey drive. The other was a young bitch who failed her trials and never made it to "proper" racing, she was therefore much easier and great offlead and with other animals. She was great with our cats too, one of them used to try and suckle off her, they had a very strong bond. So it really depends on the dog. :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It's funny as one of mine i can let off is still "keen" but is fine around other Dogs. Like i said i always muzzle her when she's offlead, just in case she sees something b4 i do :gasp:. You have to have eyes all around you when they are offlead as it only takes a millisecond & they'll be off. Bare in mind that a Sighthound can see something as far away as a mile :gasp:. I only let them off where it is reasonably secure, never near any roads. More often than not they are kept on their leads, as there are often Staffies about where i walk & i'm sorry but i've had too many run ins with irresponsible owners (most who have them round here have them for the status so they aren't socialised & are often agressive towards other Dogs). I have met some lovely ones though who have been socialised as they are "family pets" not just there as a status to say "look what i've got" :gasp:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> but they aren't lovely dogs though.


Wow, that's not very nice. Who do you think trained them to chase and attack furry things?

Its the industry that's not very nice, not the dogs fault.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Wow, that's not very nice. Who do you think trained them to chase and attack furry things?
> 
> Its the industry that's not very nice, not the dogs fault.



They are not trained to chase "furry things", they are trained to chase a lure (which could be as simple as a carrier bag attached to a piece of string). When they see a small "furry thing" running their chase instinct kicks in, not because they have been trained to chase a small fluffy animal (it is actually illegal to use live animals in training). They are natural born chasers (ok you will get some that won't chase a lure & these are re-homed as non chasers). You talk about the "industry" yet, how do you explain Lurchers that are family pets that have never been trained to chase yet will happily chase a lure at a Terrier & Lurcher show? It is because Sighthounds have an instinct to chase, just as Rotties will have a natural instinct to guard & protect.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Wow, that's not very nice. Who do you think trained them to chase and attack furry things?
> 
> Its the industry that's not very nice, not the dogs fault.


 OMG :gasp: sorry i wrote that thats the worst typo i've ever had these dogs are the greatest and i miss my pair very much I cried for weeks when i lost them but their prey drive didn't go down for a couple of years.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You think lurchers aren't trained? Of course they're sighthounds, but if kept from a pup that can be kept somewhat under control, more so than a dog that is raised in a field in Ireland, shipped over trained to chase chase chase, only let out to chase chase chase, then killed when it cant chase!

Dont try and glamourise greyhound racing, it's despicable and thankfully on it's way out!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> You think lurchers aren't trained? Of course they're sighthounds, but if kept from a pup that can be kept somewhat under control, more so than a dog that is raised in a field in Ireland, shipped over trained to chase chase chase, only let out to chase chase chase, then killed when it cant chase!
> 
> Dont try and glamourise greyhound racing, it's despicable and thankfully on it's way out!



No pet Lurcher's aren't trained to chase, yet given the chance they will. A friend of mine has 2 Lurchers who have never been trained yet have killed many squirrels, Rabbits etc... Not Cats though.


Where is the evidence to say Racing is on the way out? We have been here b4, you have your brainwashed ideas/opinions & i have mine. Lets leave it at that now shall we as you are going off topic from the original post where the OP asked about people who have Greyhounds whether they let them offlead.


----------



## Rlhirth (Jan 27, 2010)

my mothere has 2 greyhounds... One raced for 5 years and was very good the other was nevered trained....he had a fractured hip as a puppy.... they are both let off lease in a fenced in area but are walked to the fence on leash... when in the fenced area they come when called... BUT last summer i accidently let the Racer of the two out and stayed close but then when we went to get him he thought it was a game and took off... it took use 3 hours to catch him (theres woods on 3 sides of there house) and the only reason we caught him is he tore his due claw and was coming back to the house...

also they are very good with my parents 4 cats and then i first got my puppy Onyx there were great BUT they have killed 5 rabbits last summer that got stuck in the fenced area Poor Bunnies...


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My friend had an ex racer that wouldn't chase, she also had cats and house rabbits, very well behaved dog! Good off lead too, although all vary obviously, the rescuers should be able to tell as much as they know.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm still working on my little lurcher's (whippet/bedlington) offlead and recall. I really feel she needs the chance to run properly, so I take her to a couple of really big, open spaces to do so, and praise her like she's a world champion when the recall works. She shows absolutely no chase instinct, she just loves to zoom off to meet and greet other dogs. I'd appreciate tips from other sighthound owners. She's not treat or food orientated at all and not really 'bonded' the way a lab or collie seems to be.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

corny girl said:


> No pet Lurcher's aren't trained to chase, yet given the chance they will. A friend of mine has 2 Lurchers who have never been trained yet have killed many squirrels, Rabbits etc... Not Cats though.
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence to say Racing is on the way out? We have been here b4, you have your brainwashed ideas/opinions & i have mine. Lets leave it at that now shall we as you are going off topic from the original post where the OP asked about people who have Greyhounds whether they let them offlead.


Yes, I'm brainwashed from first hand experience. At least I dont let my pay packet dictate my ethics :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Yes, I'm brainwashed from first hand experience. At least I dont let my pay packet dictate my ethics :whistling2:



Actually i don't get paid that much (not even minimum wage), i do it because i love my job & love seeing the Dogs happy wagging tails in the mornings when they see me :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This one couldn't wag her tail because her spine was wrecked, and she had no energy as she was 12kgs underweight. And 20000 dogs are bred every year to replace the ones your favourite sport kills...oh, as long as we're making money off them, that's ok, hey?










I'll let you guess how much the kennels put towards her vets fees...oh hang on, they didnt call one!


----------



## Rlhirth (Jan 27, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> This one couldn't wag her tail because her spine was wrecked, and she had no energy as she was 12kgs underweight. And 20000 dogs are bred every year to replace the ones your favourite sport kills...oh, as long as we're making money off them, that's ok, hey?
> 
> image
> 
> I'll let you guess how much the kennels put towards her vets fees...oh hang on, they didnt call one!


aint some of the cases so sad... and disgusting at the same time... Star my moms one greyhound couldnt be trained because of a broke hip has a puppy but still took them 2 years to get to a rescue and he was down to 50 pound when she got him....


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm unfortunate enough to live near a greyhound track (however there's been rumour recently that it's closing down...). About ten years or so ago a toddler drowned in a pond which is on a piece of common land near my house, which led the council to decide to drain it and fill it in. When they did they found hundreds of dog skeletons with chains around their necks along with piles of bricks at the bottom. All greyhounds. Obviously this was a fair while ago but some of the stuff that goes on is absolutely vile and completely inexcusable and, yes, my opinion of it has been tainted by seeing first-hand scenes such as this. I don't doubt there are _some_ people who go against the grain and love and care for their dogs in some way, but personally I think that the sooner the 'sport' dies off, the better.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> I'm unfortunate enough to live near a greyhound track (however there's been rumour recently that it's closing down...). About ten years or so ago a toddler drowned in a pond which is on a piece of common land near my house, which led the council to decide to drain it and fill it in. When they did they found hundreds of dog skeletons with chains around their necks along with piles of bricks at the bottom. All greyhounds. Obviously this was a fair while ago but some of the stuff that goes on is absolutely vile and completely inexcusable and, yes, my opinion of it has been tainted by seeing first-hand scenes such as this. I don't doubt there are _some_ people who go against the grain and love and care for their dogs in some way, but personally I think that the sooner the 'sport' dies off, the better.


Awww


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Also - just did a bit of a search and found that it has closed down a couple of months ago:

greyhound rescue fforestfach mission stadium


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

bobby said:


> Have any of you ever recued a greyhound or owned a greyhound?
> 
> Can you let them off the lead?


one of my friends has a rescue greyhound and he never lets her off the lead and keeps her mussled when ever out walking


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my friend had one which he let off the lead and it didnt even look back it just ran, someone caught it later in the day and rang him, he was gutted and needless to say it never went off the lead again.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> I'd appreciate tips from other sighthound owners. She's not treat or food orientated at all and not really 'bonded' the way a lab or collie seems to be.


Not an owner, but just thought I'd throw something out that one of our friends did with her Lurchers (IIRC, Sire was Greyhound x Lurcher and dam was pure Collie, she bought 2 pups from the same litter and also had 4 springer spaniels). Firstly she had the Dogs bonded to a lure toy, like yours, the Dogs weren't really food orientated and it didn't bother them if they missed out on a treat, so the lure toy was the next step, once she had them bonded completely to that the Dogs were tied (separately) to a post in the local Dog fields by a long training leash (15ft or so), then they were trained to the 'watch me' command using the lure toy, when the Dogs looked up and watched properly, the lure was thrown a few feet away for the Dogs to fetch and retrieve, then the Dogs were sent further out and called to 'watch me', when the Dogs looked up they were asked 'here' then the lure was thrown down for them to fetch, then they were played with until they finally picked up on 'here' = lure, now a days they're called on the whistle so they can hear from further away presumably. Now they can be called from just about anywhere. They're still only let off leash in a safe place because when they run, they _DO_ run, but they have little-to-no prey drive and they're good at recall now. Teaching positively isn't just about treats, a lot of Dogs prefer a certain toy to treats and it's easier to train them with a toy anyway. : victory:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> I'm unfortunate enough to live near a greyhound track (however there's been rumour recently that it's closing down...). About ten years or so ago a toddler drowned in a pond which is on a piece of common land near my house, which led the council to decide to drain it and fill it in. When they did they found hundreds of dog skeletons with chains around their necks along with piles of bricks at the bottom. All greyhounds. Obviously this was a fair while ago but some of the stuff that goes on is absolutely vile and completely inexcusable and, yes, my opinion of it has been tainted by seeing first-hand scenes such as this. I don't doubt there are _some_ people who go against the grain and love and care for their dogs in some way, but personally I think that the sooner the 'sport' dies off, the better.


Absolutely agree - read your post and don't know why it still shocked me after all I've seen happen in the greyhound racing industry. I remember a racing paper reporting on a dog skinned (possibly while still alive) and dumped to avoid being identified. The sooner the "sport" is banned the better, the only people who back it are those making money out of the misery. We don't allow dancing bears in this country, we don't allow bullfighting. So why greyhound racing?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Swansea was an independent (Flapping) Track so was run under no regulations. Independent tracks do not require a vet to be on the premises (but must have one available on call). GBGB tracks MUST have a vet on the premises for any trials or racing :2thumb:.

Also there are far more good trainers who care for their Dogs while racing & in retirement than there are bad ones who don't. Unfortunately people will only slate the bad ones who don't care & not say a good word about the good ones (as far as many are concerened the good ones just don't exist :devil.

There is far more abuse within the Horse Racing industry, yet why is nothing said about this? Why not look into this industry, far more end up in the knackers yard or sold abroad to France to end up on restuarant menus :gasp:.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a retired Greyhound. They're great pets but to some extent there is some truth in the suggestion that they are 'natural born killers'. Mine killed a cat that foolishly came into our garden last summer. It happened extremely quickly & there was nothing I could do (I think I'm ok to allow my own dog off lead in my own garden?) & several squirrels have gone the same way. 

She even managed to kill a fox on lead one evening while I was walking back from the pub. She hopped over a low wall, the lead tugged & I looked round to see dead a dead fox in her mouth. It went in a bin liner & went to the dump the following wednesday. Hardcore:gasp:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Swansea was an independent (Flapping) Track so was run under no regulations. Independent tracks do not require a vet to be on the premises (but must have one available on call). GBGB tracks MUST have a vet on the premises for any trials or racing :2thumb:.
> 
> Also there are far more good trainers who care for their Dogs while racing & in retirement than there are bad ones who don't. Unfortunately people will only slate the bad ones who don't care & not say a good word about the good ones (as far as many are concerened the good ones just don't exist :devil.
> 
> There is far more abuse within the Horse Racing industry, yet why is nothing said about this? Why not look into this industry, far more end up in the knackers yard or sold abroad to France to end up on restuarant menus :gasp:.


Even the "good" trainers (and yes, I've met some who claim to love their dogs and treat them better than the kennels I worked at) make their dogs race and damage their health.

There is no such thing as a "good" breeder/trainer, at the end of the day they still take in dogs, race them for money, and pass the buck when they retire. Even when they find them homes - do they pay for the veterinary treatment most of these animals need?

Nope!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

gtm said:


> I have a retired Greyhound. They're great pets but to some extent there is some truth in the suggestion that they are 'natural born killers'. Mine killed a cat that foolishly came into our garden last summer. It happened extremely quickly & there was nothing I could do (I think I'm ok to allow my own dog off lead in my own garden?) & several squirrels have gone the same way.
> 
> She even managed to kill a fox on lead one evening while I was walking back from the pub. She hopped over a low wall, the lead tugged & I looked round to see dead a dead fox in her mouth. It went in a bin liner & went to the dump the following wednesday. Hardcore:gasp:


There is something you can do - what many of us with greys lurchers have to do - check the garden or let them out muzzled (if they're bad with small animals - not all are).

After the first death, did you not consider a muzzle?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I cant really comment on greyhound racing as my family own part of a racetrack which they have done since before the war.

However they are brilliant dogs if their needs are met and people understand what they are capable of.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Also there are far more good trainers who care for their Dogs while racing & in retirement than there are bad ones who don't. Unfortunately people will only slate the bad ones who don't care & not say a good word about the good ones (as far as many are concerened the good ones just don't exist :devil.


Having worked in the industry I have yet to find a good trainer. I've met owners who didn't realise what was going on and who thought they were good. I've met trainers who kept their dogs in the house but still dumped them on rescue at the end of their career instead of keeping them. That was the best case scenario. To be honest I can't call even the better end of them "good", because they still exploit animals to their detriment for financial gain only. 



> There is far more abuse within the Horse Racing industry, yet why is nothing said about this? Why not look into this industry, far more end up in the knackers yard or sold abroad to France to end up on restuarant menus :gasp:.


I don't agree there is more cruelty in horse racing but agree that there is terrible cruelty in both "sports". Are you not aware of how many of these dogs you love end up racing on broken limbs in Spain and Portugal? As if they don't suffer enough neglect and cruelty in this country, they're sold off there or slaughtered and dumped in ponds like others have reported. Or skinned and hung. All pretty minor stuff, eh?


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

First of all to keep this on topic, I personally don't let my greyhound of the lead as he is quite a nervous dog and it wouldn't be safe for him however many greyhounds can be let of the lead but like any breed it should be a decision made by the owner after owning the dog for a good amount of time so you can form a relationship with your dog and know whether it is safe to be off lead.




LisaLQ said:


> Even the "good" trainers (and yes, I've met some who claim to love their dogs and treat them better than the kennels I worked at) make their dogs race and damage their health.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "good" breeder/trainer, at the end of the day they still take in dogs, race them for money, and pass the buck when they retire. Even when they find them homes - do they pay for the veterinary treatment most of these animals need?
> 
> Nope!





KathyM said:


> Having worked in the industry I have yet to find a good trainer. I've met owners who didn't realise what was going on and who thought they were good. I've met trainers who kept their dogs in the house but still dumped them on rescue at the end of their career instead of keeping them. That was the best case scenario. To be honest I can't call even the better end of them "good", because they still exploit animals to their detriment for financial gain only.


It sounds like you both may have had a bad experience with greyhound kennels in the past and I am well aware that there are bad trainers out there however I find it very narrow minded that you tar everyone with the same brush. I have a kennelhand license for my parents racing kennels and we (in twelve years) have never had one greyhound pts, we have had one sadly die on us at a young age (not race related) around seven years ago...her pet name was Tiki her racing name was Pheonas Rascal she was a brindle and white bitch who raced at around 24kg...yes I remember every detail about her because we doted on her and every other greyhound we have ever owned. 
Our oldest boy in our kennels is fourteen this year and is not as strong as he was but we wouldn never dream of putting him to sleep! His racing name was Farnside Castle, his pet name Charlie a beautiful black boy and I dread to think of the day when he is no longer with us.
I can give you names, colours, and personality details of every dog we have ever had the pleasure to own and trust me there have been many. (all of them can be checked on www.greyhound-data.com just enter the racing names) Obviously we can't keep everyone but they are all rehomed to brilliant homes as my mum also runs a branch for a national greyhound charity. Now why would a terrible trainer/owner be bothered about spending allday/everyday caring for her own racing dogs then spending vast amounts of time rehoming the retired ones...I do the homechecks although she cleans the kennels, picks the dogs up, takes them to and from the vets to be neutered/vaccs ect. She does an amazing job and we rehomed near 150 greyhounds since our branch opened. 
Sorry for my long rant I know some people will always be against the racing industry and that is fine, I understand that but please find a new arguement rather we are all bad trainers, we're not.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We'll just have to agree to disagree then - because that is my argument. It's all very well saying "look at us, we clean up after ourselves - pat me on the back", but it comes back to this - they are your responsibility - what do you think you're supposed to do? Yes - you're better than most other breeders/trainers, but that doesn't mean what you do is right. You use dogs for income/fun, then discard them when they cant bring you either. I'm not about to hand out a medal because you find them a new home instead of killing them!

Sorry - but I'm _always_ on the side of the dogs. If they didnt have to race, there wouldn't be bred in their thousands, and die in their thousands.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree then - because that is my argument. It's all very well saying "look at us, we clean up after ourselves - pat me on the back", but it comes back to this - they are your responsibility - what do you think you're supposed to do? Yes - you're better than most other breeders/trainers, but that doesn't mean what you do is right. You use dogs for income/fun, then discard them when they cant bring you either. I'm not about to hand out a medal because you find them a new home instead of killing them!
> 
> Sorry - but I'm _always_ on the side of the dogs. If they didnt have to race, there wouldn't be bred in their thousands, and die in their thousands.


I never said I wanted a pat on the back? I know it is up to us to care for our dogs and not kill them however it is not my mums responsibility to take in other owners dogs to rehome (maybe I didn't make that clear in my first post that she does that) yet she does because she cares about the dogs and for that I think she does deserve credit.
As I say I am not here to change anyones mind about the ethics of racing as it is personal opinion. I am not blind I am aware of the problems within racing there is a risk but it is not just greyhound racing that exploits animals, the same risk applies to any animal breeder (dog/reps/cats/mice...anything!)they could lose their breeding female during labour for example? Does that make animal breeders bad people after all it is usually done for financial gain? If they do keep their female healthy how many are pts when they can no longer be bred from? I know of one disgraceful cat breeder in my area that was prosecuted due to the disgusting things he did to his cats when they were of no use to him anymore.
It annoys the hell out of me when I hear of a greyhound being pts for pitiful reasons like they are not fast enough or they have an injury that is too much time and money to repair these people should have their licenses taken away, we always try to get these dogs to be rehomed but there are still to many being pts.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Darlo_Gal said:


> I never said I wanted a pat on the back? I know it is up to us to care for our dogs and not kill them however it is not my mums responsibility to take in other owners dogs to rehome (maybe I didn't make that clear in my first post that she does that) yet she does because she cares about the dogs and for that I think she does deserve credit.
> As I say I am not here to change anyones mind about the ethics of racing as it is personal opinion. I am not blind I am aware of the problems within racing there is a risk but it is not just greyhound racing that exploits animals, the same risk applies to any animal breeder (dog/reps/cats/mice...anything!)they could lose their breeding female during labour for example? Does that make animal breeders bad people after all it is usually done for financial gain? If they do keep their female healthy how many are pts when they can no longer be bred from? I know of one disgraceful cat breeder in my area that was prosecuted due to the disgusting things he did to his cats when they were of no use to him anymore.
> It annoys the hell out of me when I hear of a greyhound being pts for pitiful reasons like they are not fast enough or they have an injury that is too much time and money to repair these people should have their licenses taken away, we always try to get these dogs to be rehomed but there are still to many being pts.


I agree with you hun.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Darlo_Gal said:


> I never said I wanted a pat on the back? I know it is up to us to care for our dogs and not kill them however it is not my mums responsibility to take in other owners dogs to rehome (maybe I didn't make that clear in my first post that she does that) yet she does because she cares about the dogs and for that I think she does deserve credit.
> As I say I am not here to change anyones mind about the ethics of racing as it is personal opinion. I am not blind I am aware of the problems within racing there is a risk* but it is not just greyhound racing that exploits animals, the same risk applies to any animal breeder (dog/reps/cats/mice...anything!)they could lose their breeding female during labour for example? Does that make animal breeders bad people after all it is usually done for financial gain?* If they do keep their female healthy how many are pts when they can no longer be bred from? I know of one disgraceful cat breeder in my area that was prosecuted due to the disgusting things he did to his cats when they were of no use to him anymore.
> It annoys the hell out of me when I hear of a greyhound being pts for pitiful reasons like they are not fast enough or they have an injury that is too much time and money to repair these people should have their licenses taken away, we always try to get these dogs to be rehomed but there are still to many being pts.


 
How many dog breeders re-home or( in most cases) sell their breeding bitches when they get too old? Used for breeding and profit then sold.
Theres Good and bad in all animal sports/hobbies, doesnt mean all needs tarring with the same brush : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Darlo_Gal said:


> I never said I wanted a pat on the back? I know it is up to us to care for our dogs and not kill them however it is not my mums responsibility to take in other owners dogs to rehome (maybe I didn't make that clear in my first post that she does that) yet she does because she cares about the dogs and for that I think she does deserve credit.
> As I say I am not here to change anyones mind about the ethics of racing as it is personal opinion. I am not blind I am aware of the problems within racing there is a risk but it is not just greyhound racing that exploits animals, the same risk applies to any animal breeder (dog/reps/cats/mice...anything!)they could lose their breeding female during labour for example? Does that make animal breeders bad people after all it is usually done for financial gain? If they do keep their female healthy how many are pts when they can no longer be bred from? I know of one disgraceful cat breeder in my area that was prosecuted due to the disgusting things he did to his cats when they were of no use to him anymore.
> It annoys the hell out of me when I hear of a greyhound being pts for pitiful reasons like they are not fast enough or they have an injury that is too much time and money to repair these people should have their licenses taken away, we always try to get these dogs to be rehomed but there are still to many being pts.


 
I actually think your Mum and you do deserve a pat on the back for being so caring:no1: As already said there are good and bad in all walks of life so its very unfair to tar everyone with the same dirty brush


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I usually stay out of these arguements as everyone is entitled to their opinions, but going on and on about the bad things isn't helping anyone, I agree there is too many bad things going on in the industry, IMHO even one bad thing is one too many, but I also think that any 'industry' to create any profit from any animal is for the persons gain not the animals. that includes breeding of any animal to gain money not for the continuation of that breed, I am not going to comment on my thoughts of greyhound racing, as it's my personal opinion and i'm not prepared to be attacked for having my own thoughts. (for which we are ALL entitled too) I do personally know of GOOD trainers and kennels and I have equally seen and read about BAD ones, maybe if more interest was paid into the good side of things then the whole thing would be made better? I don't know. Surely closing down all the tracks, is just going to lead to thousands of hounds having nowhere to go and these BAD ones are just going to do what you claim they do? Thank goodness for the GOOD ones that will do all they can to help them!! and for the excellent charities that also do ALL they can. more needs to be said about them!!! more needs to be said about giving homes to them!!

but I do think Horse racing is bad (MY opinion, for which i'm entitled), after all greyhounds aren't raced with a human on their back being occasionally whipped to go faster are they?


anyway, I think it's best to keep on topic (I know I went off here, but I wanted to air my view)

like I said before, I can only let one of my retired greys off lead, she's an angel, so good with other breeds and recalls well, my other one just doesn't get on with other dogs, but we are working on it!

xxx


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Not this old arguement again, didn't we thrash this out on the last Greyhound Racing thread. :bash:

After several years as a trainer I can give a very qualified opinion, and that is that as the industry stands it should be banned. The true number of dogs killed, maimed and generally neglected is disgraceful and in a lot of cases are extreme cases if animal cruelty.

I have seen dogs with broken legs left screaming in their kennels (not mine) for days on end until the RSPCA finally turned up (after multiple phone calls from myself and a kennel hand) and took the dog away, the NGRC either do not care of don't have the man power to address the issue.

Even 'good' trainers have faults, the industry standard of kennel size is far to small, most spend 20+ hours a day in small, dark spaces and have little, if any outside stimulation until race day. A lot of small injuries pass by unnoticed and the dog is then forced to race again without fully recovering. Dogs often have mental and pysical issues due to these conditions, bald patches (not the type casued by tyroid issues), repetetive howling/spinning, over grooming, aggression etc etc etc.

Standards at tracks are not much better, often the tracks have bends that are notoriously tight and have an above average record of falls, poorly mantained tracks lead to cut pads and broken hocks. 

In Ireland standards are far worse, dogs are killed in vast numbers, bitches are used as puppy farms, live rabbits are thrown in with juveniles to stimulate their prey drive.

Once again, I'm not saying my view on this is the right one, all I'm saying is I prossibly am in the best position on here to comment, I have actual experience, I have seen this stuff happen unlike so many others who talk from personal belief and no actual factual evidence. I no longer work in the industry, what I have seen is enough too never make me go back, but when one of their own condemm the 'sport' you know there are real problems.

To the OP, retired Greyhounds can make great pets, but to be honest I wouldn't ever let one off the lead or out without a muzzle, as others have mentioned they do have a very high prey drive and have (no matter what others have said) been trained to chase small fluffy things. It is illegal to use live training aids over here, but 90% of trainers do, and with most dogs being Irish imports where it is common practice, they will and do chase furry things.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Completely agree with the above. I am not in any way denying there are "nice" people that work in the industry, but the industry as a whole is responsible for the suffering and deaths and miserable lives of thousands of dogs. IMO regardless of whether I like people involved in the sport (and I do have friends that support greyhound racing, it's not personal), the sport as a whole cannot be justified by them.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

3 greyhounds tried to attack my yorkie once. They were all off the lead but were wearing their muzzels. So my dog was unhurt but very shaken. He is a very nervous dog now. 

I personally love greyhounds, most I've met are very friendly, gentle and laidback. 

I probably wouldn't trust a rescue off the lead though. They are just so fast! You wouldn't want an accident happening.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Completely agree with the above. I am not in any way denying there are "nice" people that work in the industry, but the industry as a whole is responsible for the suffering and deaths and miserable lives of thousands of dogs. IMO regardless of whether I like people involved in the sport (and I do have friends that support greyhound racing, it's not personal), the sport as a whole cannot be justified by them.



I agree that there is a lot that needs to be done by the GBGB & Bookmakers need to help too (they are the ones who make the most money out of racing yet put nothing back into the welfare of the Dogs). Also more owners need to take responsibilty for their Dogs when they have finished racing, not palm them off on RGT branches so they can then go out & buy another one to fill that kennel space (yes this does happen & it really annoys me as these owners have no interest in homing the Dogs just want them to gamble on :gasp. It is these owners who give the sport a bad name, i know of many owners who have a Dog & see it's life through to the end by taking it home when it retires (i know we have with our 3, the 4th i took on from a trainer when she retired).


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not getting involved with the arguement as i have not enough experience with greyhound racing to slate it, though i don't agree with the sport at all and would like to see it gone tbh...

anyway!

Unlikely pair? :lol2:




















Two dogs we boarded i was rather surprised as Sophie is an ex-racer, a very ex-racer, but was one of the most gentle and loving girl i have known. She wasn't let off the lead...not sure about when she was younger but when we had her she was very old and couldn't run anyway due to bad arthritis  maybe due to her past career i don't know, but the little JRT (whos name i can't remember for the life of me) is a terribly hyper little thing and they have no problems getting on 

There is a guy who lived near me at the time who had 5 racers though, and also a JRT (who i think raced too...) and he'd walk all 6 of them together which is highly stupid if you ask me as none were muzzled and they'd all go barking mad when i walked past with my little Meg, you could see they had eyes for her and although the guy made every effort to stay well away when we did pass, one slip of the lead and it would be bye bye to my little Meg


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> There is something you can do - what many of us with greys lurchers have to do - check the garden or let them out muzzled (if they're bad with small animals - not all are).
> 
> After the first death, did you *not consider a muzzle*?


i'm not muzzling my own dog in her own garden.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

gtm said:


> i'm not muzzling my own dog in her own garden.


 That's a fair point you definately shouldn't have to muzzle your own dog in her own garden.
But you could put up cat proof fencing to stop cats from getting in your garden. Not saying you haven't done that, nor am I slating you or your dog for the death of the cat, since both were only doing what came natural to them.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive owned ex racers for years and successfully trained them all to be cat and small furry friendly. I have never had an incident in my own home with my or anyone else's animals (eg neighbours cats). Equally i have never had a problem outside the home either and they have all been able to be safe offlead in the local park eventually with the correct intensive training. They would never be allowed offlead and without muzzle untill i was 100% sure they were safe. May be i have been lucky with the dogs i have had.

I have also worked as a bookmaker so have a fair idea of what goes on in the industry and one of the reasons i left was because of the way animals are treated (horses as well as dogs... i have a family friend that takes on retired and injured racehores).

Greyhound racing is a sick and horrible business, the quicker the tracks get closed down the better. Greyhounds are beautiful dogs and i would never be without at least one in my life.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

gtm said:


> i'm not muzzling my own dog in her own garden.



Too right :2thumb:. A Cat isn't classed as a Domestic pet, unlike a Dog. If you run a Cat over you don't have to report it, if you run a Dog over you have to report it (it's something to do with the fact that Cats will wander so aren't classed as Domestic & that Dogs used to be licenced). Therefore if a Cat comes into YOUR GARDEN an owner has no right to make a claim against you. My neighbour wanted us to muzzle our Dogs whilst they were in our garden as she had 2 Cats. We basically told her where to go, it's our garden, our Dogs territory & if her Cats were stupid enough to come in there when the Dogs are about then they take their chance :whistling2:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you're not prepared to muzzle your dog (and I do agree you shouldn't have to if people were more responsible with their cats!), then you have to at least check for cats before you let your dog out - supervised.

Sky was completely cat unsafe - and for her whole life with us she was supervised at all times, and we checked the garden, but to be fair on the cat owners (as much as I hate to be LOL) - it was OUR dog, and if we couldn't check and supervise, she would have been muzzled.

I would have grumbled about it, but it's the responsible thing to do, especially when your dog has killed before.



> Surely closing down all the tracks, is just going to lead to thousands of hounds having nowhere to go


This argument is used a lot by pro-racing people. "Think of all the dogs that will die if it's banned". I agree, it'd be horrific, BUT it would be the lesser of two evils considering thousands die every year while it continues. Think of how many dogs will die if it isn't banned.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

This is our Daisy who I raced at Swansra track she is one of my 3 retireds we have here ,yes I have been involved in racing greyhounds for 41 yrs , there are indeed good and bad people in the sport same as all walks of life Same as there are good and bad parents , the baby P case is just an example of how bad some parents are ,and we are hearing more and more cruelty cases comming to light all the time but we dont tar all parents in this country with the same brush and tell them that they shouldnt have children because of the bad apples of parents who abuse their own children. I used to show one of my staffs at championship level and there are just as many bad cases of neglect and cruelty involved in the show industry .I have always kept my dogs after their racing days and they have lived to ages ranging from 10 to 14 yrs. my friends have retired dogs at home since swansea track closed and not as many dogs were handed into re homing centres as expected.
I live 10 mins from the track and I dont ever remember hearing anything about a pond or dogs found in it. I am sure if that was the case, it would have been in the local paper the Evening Post.
As regards letting off the lead , the only place I let mine off is on a quiet beach where the tide goes out 2 miles, I walk right out to the tides edge and leave them off 1 at a time as long as theres no other dogs in sight. I take a bag full of gravy bones and give them one every time they come back to me when i call them, it works every time as they come racing back for their `sweetie`
I love my dogs to bits they are my life and my life would be empty and boring without my girls. Even my mum has always had one of my ex racers , she has one now who is 12 yrs old and is still well and healthy.
Its not fair to judge all owners as bad and in it for the money because I can asure you that we spend out a far deal more than than you make , Myself or my husband are not gamblers when ever one of ours won it was £25 prize money , it cost £5 to get into the track and £3 to run then theres the cost of petrol which lucky for me was only about £5 because I dont live far from track. it costs £11-75 a week for gain greyhound food and £24-50 a month on minced meat , plus 2 boxes of weetabix a week and milk, plus cod liver oil and when they were racing vitamin supplement feramo. Then theres the warm walking out coats (rainproof) and the the collars and leads which i kept a set for every day use and had a `best `set for racing . I also had my own racing jackets and muzzles and box muzzles. I had retired mine 2 yrs ago before swansea track closed, and I am in pocket since they finished racing . Anyone who thinks people are making money from greyhounds have no idea how expensive keeping a dog in racing actually is .


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Another one of MY ex racers Penny with my gran daughter Sophie


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Penny , Bindi, and Daisy who raced for ME and who are know living a happy retirement in the house with ME and 2 staffies and a whippet. More photos in my profile


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> I'm unfortunate enough to live near a greyhound track (however there's been rumour recently that it's closing down...). About ten years or so ago a toddler drowned in a pond which is on a piece of common land near my house, which led the council to decide to drain it and fill it in. When they did they found hundreds of dog skeletons with chains around their necks along with piles of bricks at the bottom. All greyhounds. Obviously this was a fair while ago but some of the stuff that goes on is absolutely vile and completely inexcusable and, yes, my opinion of it has been tainted by seeing first-hand scenes such as this. I don't doubt there are _some_ people who go against the grain and love and care for their dogs in some way, but personally I think that the sooner the 'sport' dies off, the better.


I was going to the track 10 yrs ago and just rang my friend as neither of us have ever heard about the toddlar drowining in a pond near the track . I am sure it would have been rife and on the news . I also would have thought that as you live near the track you would have known that the track closed on november 7th and not have posted in february that you had heard it was GOING to close. it was plastered all over the local newspapers for weeks.


----------



## walkerman (Mar 12, 2010)

i also have two greyhounds well one im sure is a lurcher rebbel and tia i have only had them for a couple of months and had to spend a long time finding them as we went to a rgt took a dog for a walk loved her had the home check they said it all meet then refused us because her words....i had too many children even though they had meet her !!!!! this was a huge upset for my family as we had just lost our dog of 14yrs we are now workin with a wonderfull man who gave us these dogs free and they fit beautifully into our household i was very dissaponted with the rtg as the lady said that this is what she had decided even though we ticked all the boxes we feel as a family we were discrimanted against even though it must have been fate because our two were made for us.

to anyone that is thinking about owning a greyhound they are truely WONDERFULL once you meet them they melt your heart they are however touch and go off the lead so as the other lady said PLEASE make sure that the feild is safe i hold out hope for tia but rebbel thinks that he will come back when ready lol.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Mate this thread quite old, i got my greyhound 

He's a black 4 yearold entire male called Rebel and he's awesome 8)

I will never be without one again :2thumb:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

bobby said:


> Mate this thread quite old, i got my greyhound
> 
> He's a black 4 yearold entire male called Rebel and he's awesome 8)
> 
> I will never be without one again :2thumb:


 Do you let him off-lead?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

cazcolecarter said:


> Do you let him off-lead?


Nope. He couldn't be trusted I'm afraid...


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Come to think about it, i dont think Ive ever seen a greyhound off lead.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

My 2 are fine off lead. Have perfect recall and are non chasers. They live with 2 cats, free range rabbits, guinea pigs, chooks etc and quite happily cuddle up to these outside. They are also fine with neighbours cats etc. If a squirrel goes running past them in the park they ignore it.

My boy Barley is 4 and i recently got Heather, we were told she was 2. This didnt seem right with the health problems she was having so checked with the greyhound studbook and turns out she's nearer 12. :gasp:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Katnsean said:


> Come to think about it, i dont think Ive ever seen a greyhound off lead.


There are a number of greyhounds here that enjoy long runs around the sands. They are amazing to see at the higher speeds....though I doubt they go full speed they are capable of.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> Do you let him off-lead?



2 of mine i can trust to let off (they are muzzled though just in case they decide to chase anything). One of these is still quite keen but is fine when off the lead, i would hope that my new bitch will be able to go off lead too at some point as she's not that keen :2thumb:.


----------



## iFairyx (May 5, 2010)

If you're on facebook check out Kent Greyhound Rescue (they have their own website with forums too come to think of it). They'll be able to give you advice 

My uncle had nothing but retired greyhounds and they made great pets as far as I'm aware.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

My greyhound is 10 this year. :2thumb:

He only has two teeth, he's a black entire dog too. : victory:

Lovely guy, very polite as dogs go, though he will drink coffee and red wine out of your cup if you don't watch him. :lol2:
He can never understad why birds don't want to play with him. :gasp:

I also get chavs and pykies trying to steal him off me on walks too. :bash:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> My greyhound is 10 this year. :2thumb:
> 
> He only has two teeth, he's a black entire dog too. : victory:
> 
> ...


Trying to steal him? 

They all want to know if I hunt him :hmm:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

bobby said:


> Trying to steal him?
> 
> They all want to know if I hunt him :hmm:


If they ever ask, say no, and that he doesn't recall and won't chase.

Its not uncommon for grey's to be stolen for lamping.

Mind you if they ever stole my trooper they'd probably bring him back, the only thing he chases are butterflys, and the biscuits that fall out his bowl.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> If they ever ask, say no, and that he doesn't recall and won't chase.
> 
> Its not uncommon for grey's to be stolen for lamping.


I say that anyway, I really don't think he'd come back if he saw something :lol2:

I have heard people steal them


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I just say they are lame, spayed or neutered, chipped etc.. People are always after Greyhounds to either work them or breed from them. Most RGT branches don't let dogs go to homes unless they are spayed or neutered to try to stop this happening :2thumb:.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

My boy was from an RGT.

He's entire, he's lost all but two of his teeth though because the RGT rescue he was at fed them all on table scraps.











This is him, before he had all his teeth out, he just has the bottom two fangs now.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

GothGirl said:


> My boy was from an RGT.
> 
> He's entire, he's lost all but two of his teeth though because the RGT rescue he was at fed them all on table scraps.
> 
> ...



Can't see the pic hun. I did say that most RGT branches won't home until they are neutered (it is a recent policy so you may of got yours before it came in). The reason they often lose teeth is due to many trainers not looking after their teeth, they get fed biscuit which is soaked so is soft. I do all the dogs teeth that i look after (i work for an RGT branch) at least every 2 weeks, all of their teeth are now looking good, even the 12 year olds that i look after (ok she's lost a few but then she is an old lady now). Some of the dogs that came into us when the track closed had terrible teeth (i bet theyd never been cleaned in their life). Now their teeth are good & clean :2thumb:. It doesn't take much to keep them clean once you start on them. They get bones to chew which cleans them up & then they get scraped with a scraper & then brushed :2thumb:. I do my 5 Greyhounds teeth at home too, there's no excuse for them to have bad teeth.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Can't see the pic hun. The reason they often lose teeth is due to many trainers not looking after their teeth, they get fed biscuit which is soaked so is soft. I do all the dogs teeth that i look after (i work for an RGT branch) at least every 2 weeks, all of their teeth are now looking good, even the 12 year olds that i look after (ok she's lost a few but then she is an old lady now). Some of the dogs that came into us when the track closed had terrible teeth (i bet theyd never been cleaned in their life). Now their teeth are good & clean :2thumb:. It doesn't take much to keep them clean once you start on them. They get bones to chew which cleans them up & then they get scraped with a scraper & then brushed :2thumb:. I do my 5 Greyhounds teeth at home too, there's no excuse for them to have bad teeth.


My dog though technically is an ex racer, only raced for about 6 months, he was savaged by a staffy so was with RGT recovering for three years before being rehomed to us.

The fed all the dogs on table scraps, when he came to us he had gum disease which had rotted the roots of his teeth, so as you can see in the pic, we got his teeth clean on the surface, but couldn't undo the damage below the surface and he lost all his teeth.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

GothGirl said:


> My dog though technically is an ex racer, only raced for about 6 months, he was savaged by a staffy so was with RGT recovering for three years before being rehomed to us.
> 
> The fed all the dogs on table scraps, when he came to us he had gum disease which had rotted the roots of his teeth, so as you can see in the pic, we got his teeth clean on the surface, but couldn't undo the damage below the surface and he lost all his teeth.



I can't see the picture you posted!!! So what the hell were that branch spending their money on? The RGT pay a certain amount per day per dog which is to pay for their food & care (any kennelhands). They also pay for any vet treatment the dogs may need too. It isn't much but they do pay so why were these dogs fed table scraps? Ours get proper Greyhound maintenance (that can't be bought in the shops & is ordered in) with fresh meat, added vitamins, oil, garlic, seaweed etc.. every single day.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

iv allways wanted a grayhound i think thay are super dogs !!!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

dragonjoanne said:


> iv allways wanted a grayhound i think thay are super dogs !!!!



If ever you want one Poole now have their own RGT branch :2thumb:. If you contact Poole stadium they will give you the contact details :2thumb:. I'm off to their show at the stadium on Sunday. One of my bitches has won B.i.S at the last 2 shows they have had so i'm hoping for a hat trick this year :whistling2:.


----------

